# Slateman is on his death bed



## Slateman (Dec 11, 2005)

And this is folx what can happen if you are old and try to do same things on the motobike like young people do..

[/img]


----------



## junglemad (Dec 11, 2005)

It looks like u have three kneecaps...you got to stay away from the crrrazzyyy motorbikes!


----------



## Jason (Dec 11, 2005)

dam, thats gota hurt!! that is huge. i cant believe how swollen it is, get well soon. is it broken? funny thing is my mum broke my toe on friday arvo aswell, axidentally droped a can of dog food on it, and it bloody hurt still does actually.


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Dec 11, 2005)

We are not allowed to keep crocodiles but we can ride motorbikes. Dumb Law. Get Well soon.


----------



## olivehydra (Dec 11, 2005)

Looks like you got a "highly decorated" leg to match your balls :wink:


----------



## peterescue (Dec 11, 2005)

peterjohnson64 said:


> We are not allowed to keep crocodiles but we can ride motorbikes. Dumb Law. Get Well soon.



rofl.
sorry, but I just got an image of a certain person with a pet croc.
Dont even consider it, ok.


----------



## Slateman (Dec 11, 2005)

Ha HA
Some funny coments here. I am better now and starting limping around bit. Pain was huge.
Next time I better stay on bike. Dirt bushtrack is my problem. My bike is realy made for road and I try to talk the damn bike(Yamaha tenerei 660) to ride in wrong places. This bike is way to havy on front for that. Funiest think is that I have not enough power to stand it up when it's on ground. Somebody always have to rescue me.


----------



## reptililian (Dec 11, 2005)

Poor lad. Good that's all you got away with though. You must feel lucky to have such a caring and loving family. Good on them.

Hope you get better soon. Cheers, Lily  

Ps, semolina is great comfort food, hey!


----------



## salebrosus (Dec 11, 2005)

Slatey,

I presume you weren't wearing any guards??????? Wait till you have skid in leathers on Appin Road with your now ex boyfriends Suzuki GSX 750F on top of you, that tickles just as much. At least you didn't have to get the scourer on to get rid of the gravel. Get well soon mate,


Simone.


----------



## Herc (Dec 11, 2005)

alway the attention seeker aren't you slatey lol


----------



## Brodie (Dec 11, 2005)

Bloody hell mate it looks like your a lepor!


----------



## Rossagon (Dec 11, 2005)

Hey Slatey, I feel for ya mate!!! I just come of my NEW bike on Tuesday!! Just scrubbing up the tyres on a less than perfect road ( Read STUPID ME) and whoops out she comes as the back wheel loses grip!!! For all you bike riders out there, take it REALLY easy on new tyres, they can be a bit waxy!!!
Lucky enough for me I was only doing about 30K's and slid on my bum, of which is the same colour as your leg right now!!! LOL. But yeah $200 for a new clutch and gear lever for a Honda VTR1000!!! DOH.

Anyway Slatey, get well soon, and keep taking it easy!!!

Cheers Rossco.


----------



## Greebo (Dec 11, 2005)

The bloke who taught me to ride used to say, " If you don't fall off then you are not trying hard enough" then again he also used to say, "If in doubt, power on!"


----------



## Slateman (Dec 11, 2005)

You are killing me guys.
At least I can work on computer now. I have speciall setup in my office and All my family is slaving to keep me happy and quiet. I can't step on this bloody leg and do anything. They all are sick of me by now. Adam turned my monitor the right direction, we took part of our sitting lounge and I am lying in the office doing my computer stuff. Keeps me busy and quiet.
Actualy I will call one of my slaving team member and make you photo.


----------



## instar (Dec 11, 2005)

OUCH! Heres hoping you heal fast. That will teach you to be more careful. lol
When you get better, you can experience the joys of riding in a much safer way, we all got together and bought you a bike you can handle. This one wont tip over so easy, but stay off dirtbike tracks!


----------



## Slateman (Dec 11, 2005)

And another problem One of my female coastal laid egs. I don't know if 3 days ago or today.
I must do something with her now. She is working them well and cage do have 30c temp in spot she laid them.
Mabe she can take care for them for another day or two till I gety better.


----------



## instar (Dec 11, 2005)

Im sure both the coastal and eggs will be Fine Slatey, they managed for a few million years before incubaters were avail!


----------



## junglemad (Dec 11, 2005)

When i wrote off my roadbike 6 years ago wife made me promise as i was laying in the gutter no more bikes...i lasted till 2 years ago them i bought a motocrosser. I have since dropped it about 900 times but there are no cars coming the other way or poles to hit. Rub in the hirodoid, hot packs and cold packs then straight back on the bike that bit u!!!!!


----------



## Slateman (Dec 11, 2005)

Yep I am not giving up my bike for sure. Olga is trying her best to rubish my powerbaby. But I underrstand it is pure jelousy


----------



## zulu (Dec 11, 2005)

*re Slateman*

OUCH!! God you got ugly weird legs slatey its puttn me off of my VB :evil: Next time take a shovel so ya mates can bury you like a biking viking :evil:


----------



## foxysnake (Dec 11, 2005)

Wow slatey, nice one and thanx for the pics! - So what actually happened to your knee and did they have to drain it? Hope you get better soon! - And hopefully your slaves will be patient!!


----------



## Possum (Dec 11, 2005)

Bloody Hell......... :shock: 
That's awful, and it is also the reason I gave up my Motorbike, I almost lost my leg to gangrene as I had skimp dust in my kneecap and under the skin and it couldn't be cleaned properly so the infection had a field day, my Mum also learnt a lot of new expletives whilst my Dad was cleaning it everyday :wink: 
Get well and lots of rest!


----------



## Slateman (Dec 11, 2005)

I had some ugly stuf drain from the knee on tuesday. But did not helped to much.

My coasal egs are in incubator now. I hope they are fertile, they are bit late in the year.
There was 12 egs and 2 of them bad.
I put them in continer with 1to1 ratio vermiculate/water and as a lid used pc of glass. No holes in container, if I open this container each week, there should be enough air.
This is my first clatch. It is different to read things about it and do the actual deal.
This are my babies we are talking about there. MY GOT

By the way tyhis female mother is only 2 years old. I think she was virin before this happened.


----------



## zulu (Dec 11, 2005)

*re Slateman*

:roll: God starve the lizards slatey spare us the detail,just get slave to tell us if youve snuffed it,crap pouring out of knee and snake a virgin,you are one sick puppy!! :lol: good luck with your little carpets and get well :lol:


----------



## Hickson (Dec 11, 2005)

Slateman said:


> I dont care about much if I have food, stex and computer.



Food? Yes.
Computer? Yes.

But no Stex for you until that leg gets better. 



Dr Hix


----------



## Slateman (Dec 12, 2005)

lol Hixy
I am just thinking. All mothers are bringing children on this world in pain.
My egs are in incubator and I was in such a pain when they come out. I think that this children of mine will be ok since they come out the hard way.

Zulu she is virgin no more poor girl. God this painkilers are strong. Make me write crap.


----------



## Diamond_Dan (Dec 12, 2005)

That is incredible. WOW. Gotta love them bikes.


----------



## salebrosus (Dec 12, 2005)

*Love the Ducati's*

Mmmmm Ducati's


----------



## salebrosus (Dec 12, 2005)

He he he he what can i say i am a hoon at heart. Just got my Valentino Rossi helmet deflivered to my door this morning. Went on my dates 916 Ducati yesterday and by christ i'm still smiling. I won't mention what the speedo read.
If anything i am more determined to ride than ever. Only when i move off my learners i'll aim for a 700 not a 916. The Ducati's have got grunt.

Simone.


----------



## africancichlidau (Dec 13, 2005)

> God this painkilers are strong. Make me write crap.



Maybe, but they have improved ya spelling  Hehehe, nice job on the knee Slatey old boy. Hope it gets better soon!


----------



## Slateman (Dec 13, 2005)

Thanks Afro. I am loosing touch with my Englisch.
Valento Rosi helmet? :roll: But this is OK for girl.


----------



## Retic (Dec 13, 2005)

Good luck but I don't know of any 700's :lol: 



johnbowemonie said:


> Only when i move off my learners i'll aim for a 700 not a 916. The Ducati's have got grunt.
> 
> Simone.


----------



## Retic (Dec 13, 2005)

I'm not sure I even want to know what that means. :lol: 



Slateman said:


> Olga is trying her best to rubish my powerbaby.


----------



## Slateman (Dec 13, 2005)

LOl that mean's bike.
Not much power in the other things.


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Dec 13, 2005)

Far out that looks so painfull S man
hope you mend alright bud
I was thinking about buying a trail bike nextyear 
but me thinks i could be too old for such fun and possible injuries ??
Cheers Roger


----------



## R1MAN (Dec 13, 2005)

johnbowemonie said:


> Slatey,
> 
> I presume you weren't wearing any guards??????? Wait till you have skid in leathers on Appin Road with your now ex boyfriends Suzuki GSX 750F on top of you, that tickles just as much. At least you didn't have to get the scourer on to get rid of the gravel. Get well soon mate,
> 
> ...



i know exactly what you felt simone. a few years back when i had my GSXR750 a #$%^ chick pulled out infront of me up darwin and i went sliding accross the road (no leathers) at 80km/hr. lost all skin off all pads on my right hand fingertips and palms, down my back, worst of all with the most damage was my right bum cheek. lost the lot. went to hospital and they scrubbed it. IN TEARS. but all was good in the end as i was able to get my R1. 

at least you got the right make slateman and good to see you aren't giving it up. best of luck mate


----------



## cwarren72 (Dec 13, 2005)

lmao I don't know wether to laugh or say ouch. you silly OLD OLD bastard lol some lessons are just learnt the hard way. I guess this is what they mean by you can't teach and OLD dog new tricks lol


----------



## R1MAN (Dec 13, 2005)

johnbowemonie said:


> He he he he what can i say i am a hoon at heart. Just got my Valentino Rossi helmet deflivered to my door this morning. Went on my dates 916 Ducati yesterday and by christ i'm still smiling. I won't mention what the speedo read.
> If anything i am more determined to ride than ever. Only when i move off my learners i'll aim for a 700 not a 916. The Ducati's have got grunt.
> 
> Simone.



yes i am a hoon at heart too


----------



## solitarydiver (Dec 13, 2005)

G'Day Get over it you old fart .....There are people out here who look at this site for info on reptiles not DINOSAURS :evil: ...Send this stuff to SYMPATHY DOT COM hehehehe


----------



## wombat (Dec 14, 2005)

solitarydiver said:


> G'Day Get over it you old fart .....There are people out here who look at this site for info on reptiles not DINOSAURS :evil: ...Send this stuff to SYMPATHY DOT COM hehehehe




Don't be too harsh on him. Remember Slatey owns this site.  And it is a very good site at that.  


_________________
Cheers,
Wombat.

The only stupid question is the question that is not asked.


----------



## Hickson (Dec 14, 2005)

solitarydiver said:


> There are people out here who look at this site for info on reptiles not DINOSAURS :evil:



Dinosaurs were reptiles.



Hix


----------



## Slateman (Dec 14, 2005)

Lol
you guys are free to write about any subject you like in chitchat forum. Chitchat is created for this purpose. We have many other forums here for just reptile talk.
I think that this chitchat forum is getting people more to know each other and feel like they belong.
But I am sure that solitarydiver was just joking.


----------



## salebrosus (Dec 14, 2005)

boa, 
There was a 700 for sale on Ebay 3 weeks ago, secondly check out the Ducati site to see the range in the 700's.

RIMAN
It brings me to tears thinking of the pain you went through. at least you got the R1 and it hasnt put you off riding. I had dreams of the R1 until i got on the 916. I'm sold now.

Simone.
P.S Love your work RIMAN


----------



## reptililian (Dec 14, 2005)

Slateman, did you read about my sore finger? It hurted too, just like your knee!  

Lily


----------



## R1MAN (Dec 14, 2005)

What was worse is that i was in the hospital , it took about 5mins in the shower just to get the water to run over my back and down my bum. after i had a constant flow of water flowing over the ah "effected area", the nurse that came in to scrub down the ah "effected area" was an old bat. They could of at least given me a young hottie. it was a bad day. nothing was going my way.

ducatis aren't bad at all. i wouldn't get anything less then a 996 (don't like the new 999). only had my 750 for 3 months before i wanted something bigger anyway
anyway i hope all goes well with the sale when you get one. i hope that you have put enough aside for parts and services (damn italian vehicles)

as for the Love your work. when you are going to get a new rear tyre you have to make sure you get every last bit of fun out of the old one


----------



## Slateman (Dec 14, 2005)

reptililian said:


> Slateman, did you read about my sore finger? It hurted too, just like your knee!
> 
> Lily



I feel deeply for you.

The ars injury would be funy to nurse for sure.


----------



## reptililian (Dec 14, 2005)

> I feel deeply for you.


Thanks Slateman. I wanted sympathy and porridge too, but Mum just told me to get a bandaid. Hope your knee and eggs are doing ok


----------



## stretch (Dec 15, 2005)

Slatey slatey slatey......What HAVE you been doing???? Your knee resembles something I had to put a kangaroo down for! You poor thing!

And yes I know, i haven't been around here much. Moved stations and working hard. Xmas period means even more work!! Loving all the hoon stories....nice burnout piccie too. I had to give credit to a bloke the other night who did an awesome burnout.. A complete circle. Still had to give him a ticket though 

Hope everyone is well leading up to the festive time!!!!


----------



## salebrosus (Dec 15, 2005)

Stretch,

Whihc area do you patrol??????? I'll make sure i won't do burnouts in my work ute there.hehehe

Simone.


----------



## Slateman (Dec 15, 2005)

stretch said:


> Slatey slatey slatey......What HAVE you been doing???? Your knee resembles something I had to put a kangaroo down for! You poor thing!
> 
> And yes I know, i haven't been around here much. Moved stations and working hard. Xmas period means even more work!! Loving all the hoon stories....nice burnout piccie too. I had to give credit to a bloke the other night who did an awesome burnout.. A complete circle. Still had to give him a ticket though
> 
> Hope everyone is well leading up to the festive time!!!!



OH SRETCH darling it is long time. My wife want to put me down also. Mabe I am complaining to much.
Stretch we have christmas togethering in fetherdale park on 28.12 05. 10 am start. This would be great oportunity to take your kids and hubby for the ride, to see some animals.
That would be grate to see you guys again.


----------



## zulu (Dec 15, 2005)

*re Slateman*

Is sateman dead yet  Please pm me when he snuffs it so i cans undertake his reptilles and carpet eggs,what is a loss for one is gain for another!!!


----------



## R1MAN (Dec 16, 2005)

johnbowemonie said:


> Stretch,
> 
> Whihc area do you patrol??????? I'll make sure i won't do burnouts in my work ute there.hehehe
> 
> Simone.



Simone

you obviously don't work for yourself do you ya burnout hoon :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## salebrosus (Dec 16, 2005)

R1MAN,

If i did work for myself the ute wouldn't be a one tonner it would be a purusit ute or a BOSS, and then i would need the ducati to get me around the complex.....

I am definately a burnout hoon. I've always said the best smell in the worl is the smell of a fresh burnout while the bacon and eggs are cooking on any morning during the Bathurst 1000 week.

Simone.

P.S. Call me sick but have you got pics of your injuries too R1MAN ? Not that i want to see your butt, just your injuries.


----------



## Hickson (Dec 16, 2005)

johnbowemonie said:


> Not that i want to see your butt, just your injuries.



Nice try, Monie, but I don't think anybody here believes that for a second!



Hix


----------



## salebrosus (Dec 17, 2005)

Ha ha ha Giddy Up!!!!!!!!!!! It was worth a try wasn't it Hix? You know me only too well.

Simone


----------

